# Thoughts on BLR .270



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

Just wondering what every bodies thoughts are on the Browning lever action rifle in .270 cal. good and bad.

Thanks Kevin


----------



## Greenhead11 (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a straight stock BLR 81 chambered in .270. It is a shot show special (camo & stainless). It is an absolutely great rifle! I mounted a Sightron Big Sky 1.25-5x20 scope on it and it shots 130 gr. Federal Fusions <1" groups. The trigger pull is a tad heavy at 4.5 lbs but not a problem for me. It handles extremely well and it is a real joy to shoot. I don't think you would disappointed. With regards to scopes, I prefer lowed powered scopes for 2 reasons; levers gun are made for quick handling and a large scope overwhelms a lever gun. Also, with the Sightron, I get 80+ FOV on the low end which is great for quick close up shots. At 5x I can shoot comfortably out to 300+ yards of a steady rest. To me, anything over 5-6x magnification quickly becomes an issue of steadiness when shooting off-hand. I have a friend who owns the straight stock wood BLR chambered in 7mm. It's the takedown version. His gun does not shoot nearly as well as he gets about 4" moa but has has not tried but one type of ammo. In my opinion, the takedown version is a novelty and not necessary. When I buy another it will be a straight stock BLR chambered in .243.


----------



## CZDogman (Dec 18, 2009)

My dad has one in .358. I have buddies that have them in .243, .270, and .30-06. Every one of them snivels about heavy triggers...not gritty, but certainly heavy. They're wonderfully made rifles, with nice deep blueing and a very nice feel to them. Most gunsmiths won't even touch the BLR trigger...that's a consideration.


----------



## Greenhead11 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, triggers on the BLR can be a bit heavy and vary between rifles, but if you look around there a smiths that can and will improve the trigger. Mine shoots very nice without modification. As you can see, both the Federal Fusions 130 gr. and Federal Blue box 130's, shoot nice in mine. I mounted and bore sighted the rifle myself and started at 25 yards, then went to 50 and finally to 100 yards. That exercise took a total of 4 rounds before a switched out a new target. Once at 100 yards, I let the barrel cool down completely and I reloaded with Federal blue box shooting 4 rounds sighted in for "dead on" at 100 yards. As you can see, 3 of the 4 are touching. I then adjusted my scope 2 clicks north, loaded up with 130 gr. Fusions and shot 6 quick rounds with one flyer. I adjusted the scope an additional 2 clicks and shot my last 3 rounds and felt very satisfied as it is dead-on 2" high at 100 yards. Keeping in mind that my Sightron has 1/2" moa clicks and the scope is a 1.25-5x20 set on 5x at 100 yards. I'm more that satisfied. For a lever gun, I think it shoots as good as most any off-the-shelf bolt guns with factory ammo,and I gave a nice 4x4 a ride in my truck this fall.


----------

